# What hoops do I need to jump through to install solar electric?



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi

If we wanted to install a solar electric system on a farm, what do we need to do? Do we need a licence? Do we need a project? Can I install it myself (i'm more than capable, though not qualified)? Does it matter whether it is a grid-tie system or off-grid system to any of the previous questions? Is there anything else we need to consider?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

zx10r-Al said:


> Hi
> 
> If we wanted to install a solar electric system on a farm, what do we need to do? Do we need a licence? Do we need a project? Can I install it myself (i'm more than capable, though not qualified)? Does it matter whether it is a grid-tie system or off-grid system to any of the previous questions? Is there anything else we need to consider?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure but I would suspect that you would need a building licence at the very least.

I don't think do "grid-tie" systems any more so you would be totally off-grid or supplementing your existing power.

In my opinion, you would probably also need it 'signed-off' by a qualified electrician.

I'd be interested to hear from someone who's done this (legally that is).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes you would need a project along with accompanying licences.
If tied to grid , which they still do, then it would now need to be registered so they can charge you tax on use of grid system.
Fines start around 6 million €'s for failing to register.
If stand alone then no registering needed.
Can you do it yourself , yes; can it be legally signed off , probably no as an architect cannot legally sign off for any type completion of works licence only a registered SL company can, apparently.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes you would need a project along with accompanying licences.
> If tied to grid , which they still do, then it would now need to be registered so they can charge you tax on use of grid system.
> Fines start around 6 million €'s for failing to register.
> If stand alone then no registering needed.
> Can you do it yourself , yes; can it be legally signed off , probably no as an architect cannot legally sign off for any type completion of works licence only a registered SL company can, apparently.


Hi Gus, what exactly do you mean by "tied to the grid"? I am still being told that in Spain, one can NOT 'feed' the grid.

So, if I am being advised correctly, "tied to the grid" must simply mean that one is supplementing the power from the grid with solar power and that there is a "one-way switch" to stop solar power going back onto the grid

If I am being advised incorrectly, then can you provide a link?

Thanks.


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Gus. 
Might be worth talking to one of the solar suppliers. We inherited a defunct system when we bought our smallholding and have slowly started replacing bits, so now we can actually have a piece of toast without the generator !
We contacted dps solar in Oviedo, they were very helpful and although we went to pick up our new batteries and inverter I think they generally sell on line . They should know all the legal requirements.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Hi Gus, what exactly do you mean by "tied to the grid"? I am still being told that in Spain, one can NOT 'feed' the grid.
> 
> So, if I am being advised correctly, "tied to the grid" must simply mean that one is supplementing the power from the grid with solar power and that there is a "one-way switch" to stop solar power going back onto the grid
> 
> ...


There are 3 systems I know of. Off grid, grid-tied (feed in) and UPS. Since Spain stopped paying you for feeding into the grid (do you still earn 'feed in credits'/net metering?), UPS is the way to go if you have mains on your land. You have a charge inverter, batteries etc like with an off-grid system, and the solar/wind charges the batteries in the same way as an off-grid system. The main advantage is that if you need more power than you are producing or have in the batteries, the system draws the extra it needs from the grid. So you can get a lower power UPS system to cope with your everyday needs, but if you need to use a high power appliance occasionally (for me it would be a welder), the extra is available from the grid.

http://www.solarmegastore.es/en/ongrid.html/


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Hi Gus, what exactly do you mean by "tied to the grid"? I am still being told that in Spain, one can NOT 'feed' the grid.
> 
> So, if I am being advised correctly, "tied to the grid" must simply mean that one is supplementing the power from the grid with solar power and that there is a "one-way switch" to stop solar power going back onto the grid
> 
> ...


To my knowledge they did not stop the 'feed-in tariff' , having reduced payments substantially, but temporarily suspended it for new projects from January 2013. They then brought in a law requiring you to register your system & pay tax on use of grid infrastructure , depending on capacity of system. They have changed the feed I T to a cost + 7,5% system for the next 6 years , I believe.

http://www.csp-world.com/news/20130713/001121/spain-kills-feed-tariff-renewable-energy

The system , to my knowledge , is still as it was. Similar to the UK. The cost of the electric generated whether used by you partially /totally or fed in to the grid is paid to you at whatever the feed -in tariff is now. this is registered On a seperate meter & electricity used is registered on a normal meter & is paid via electricity bill at whatever the current rate is .

With the UPS system you would also have to pay tax on the use of the grid infrastructure. The only route now whereby you have no tax liability is the off-grid system.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> With the UPS system you would also have to pay tax on the use of the grid infrastructure. The only route now whereby you have no tax liability is the off-grid system.


This is interesting, so we may be (financially) better off disconnecting the mains supply, having one large off-grid system with a generator for when demand is high? I guess once we move in, we'll see what the mains bill is like and then decide which path to take.


----------

